# Xbox One esce il 22 Novembre. Disponibile alla vendita



## admin (5 Settembre 2013)

Microsoft ha ufficializzato la data di commercializzazione di Xbox One: la nuova console uscirà in 13 paesi (tra i quali l'Italia) il prossimo 22 Novembre 2013. Microsoft ha voluto anticipare l'uscita europea della Playstation 4. Ma la Sony ha comunicato che, in Nord America, la PS4 debutterà il 13 Novembre.


----------



## O Animal (5 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me: PSONE < XBOX < PS2 < XBOX360 < PS3 < XBOX ONE < PS4


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

La PS4 ha vinto sotto tutti i punti di vista al momento, anche sulla data d'uscita.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La PS4 ha vinto sotto tutti i punti di vista al momento, anche sulla data d'uscita.



In europa la ps4 uscirà una settimana dopo la Xbox One, il 29 novembre


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2013)

Quelli di Microsoft,dopo le batoste degli scorsi mesi,stanno puntando tutto su Titanfall (secondo molti il miglior titolo in uscita per la next gen) e FIFA 14 (gratis per chi ha prenotato la console in agosto e con contenuti in esclusiva).Io pendo ancora verso la PS4,però.


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me: PSONE < XBOX < PS2 < XBOX360 < PS3 < XBOX ONE < PS4



La prima xbox era dietro anche al Gamecube che aveva parecchi titoli in esclusiva. Comunque secondo me le nuove generazioni (360 e ps3) sono troppo indietro al PC, prima console e PC davano prestazioni simili con leggero vantaggio del PC ma decisivo vantaggio del prezzo delle console ma negli ultimi anni i prezzi dei computer si sono notevolmente abbassati...per me è da indagare la semplificazione dei titoli per questioni multipiattaforma che danneggia il PC ma mai le console e certe compagnie cancerogene che rovinano un po' tutto ma tendono a prendersela con i generi usati soprattutto dal PC tipo gli RTS.
Ah per i prezzi dico appena comprati senza niente, poi ovvio che la differenza la possono fare anche i prezzi dei giochi.


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In europa la ps4 uscirà una settimana dopo la Xbox One, il 29 novembre



Beh alla fine è solo una settimana, dai. No come la 360 che uscì più di un anni prima rispetto alla PS3.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2013)

La PS4 sarà mia nel 2014, presumibilmente in estate-autunno, credo che la prenderò con Metal Gear Solid 5 e intanto attendo qualche succosa esclusiva dai Naughty Dog o i Santa Monica. La lineup di lancio ora non mi esalta particolarmente.

L' XBox One invece per quel che mi riguarda rimarrà sullo scaffale dei negozi.


----------

